# The lost has returned :)



## CosbyArt (Mar 2, 2016)

Just thought I'd drop in a friendly hello to everyone. It's been awhile since I logged on, as usual life got in the way and have been busy with several projects. The forum looks like it got a big overhaul in design and everything is rounded, I'm not a fan so far (especially the miniaturized contact/respond options, seems to be a lot less options such as no HTML source, or message preview, and etc.), but that's change I guess.

I have continued to keep pet mantids even though I haven't been around, currently I have one Ghost, and one Griffin mantis (both adults) left - along with springtails, isopods, crickets, and a millipede. I also have many Carolina ooths (Stagmomantis carolina) and I think 2 Chinese ooths (Tenodera sinensis) too, from my wild caught females last season and will begin incubating them soon.

I can't say I'll be here like I once was, but I hope to be able to stop in every few days.


----------



## Starving Always (Mar 2, 2016)

welcome back! yes i know how it feels... for something in life to just interrupt your hobby/interests but... its just reality!!


----------



## LAME (Mar 2, 2016)

Awwwwwwzz yeeeeeeeah, Welcome back my good friend.


----------



## sschind (Mar 2, 2016)

I think we got all the good DIY info we can get from you.  Your usefulness has been depleted and we don't need you any more  

For those who missed the point of the smiley face it was a joke.  I've gotten tons of useful info from CosbyArt and now that I am thinking about breeding wax worms I'm sure I'll have more questions.  We can always use more participation like his.


----------



## MantisGalore (Mar 2, 2016)

Welcome Back!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcomes, and first-time hello's to some of you. Glad to see your still here LAME.  



sschind said:


> I think we got all the good DIY info we can get from you.  Your usefulness has been depleted and we don't need you any more
> 
> For those who missed the point of the smiley face it was a joke.  I've gotten tons of useful info from CosbyArt and now that I am thinking about breeding wax worms I'm sure I'll have more questions.  We can always use more participation like his.


Well glad you learned something at least from me, that is a accomplishment.  Thanks for the kind words.

I've been busy though refining some of my DIY things lately more than anything new, but some of my topics should be updated. With spring coming and some insects already appearing outside here, I may have some new things coming up.


----------



## LAME (Mar 2, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes, and first-time hello's to some of you. Glad to see your still here LAME.


Naahhh... I'm not going anywhere,  this place is stuck with me.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 2, 2016)

LAME said:


> Naahhh... I'm not going anywhere,  this place is stuck with me.


I guess that is a good thing  Nah, I'm glad to see your still here buddy and just teasing.

I know my family is impressed I still have my "bugs" as they say. As typically I will invest in a hobby for 3-6 months before moving on to another; however, with this one I am still with. I credit the fact that they are pets as the reason I still get a kick out of them, and continue.


----------



## Extrememantid (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 3, 2016)

Extrememantid said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks, glad to see so many familiar faces still here.


----------



## Gekkonidae (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey CosbyArt! I don't think I've ever talked to you, but I've read a lot of your posts. Thank you for being so informative! It looks like we're also state neighbors!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 3, 2016)

Gekkonidae said:


> Hey CosbyArt! I don't think I've ever talked to you, but I've read a lot of your posts. Thank you for being so informative! It looks like we're also state neighbors!


Greetings to you sir, I don't think we have. Thanks, glad to see you learned something from it (makes it worthwhile). Indeed we are, seems there are quite a few of us around the midwest.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm late saying hi here, but you've already been a super big help and fun to chat with!   Welcome back!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 12, 2016)

DerrDoktor said:


> I'm late saying hi here, but you've already been a super big help and fun to chat with!   Welcome back!


Better late than never  Many thanks, I help where I can.


----------



## dmina (Mar 16, 2016)

Welcome back old friend.. LOL I myself have been MIA now and then...but my heart is always here...


----------

